# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Será da maquina ou da temperatura das luzes?

## Márcio Velosa

Boas. Não sei se será este o tópico certo para colocar este post, mas...
Ora bem o que se passa é que fotografo o meu aqua, as fotos no lcd da maquina, uma sony dsc-p93, ficam bonitas, o problema é que quando as passo para o pc tudo tá azulado, e todas as cores dos peixes, corais, parcem borradas de azul, agora pergunto, será das lampadas? 2 hqi 150w 14000k cada? + 2 t5 actinicas? ou será da qualidade da maquina. até agora estou satisfeito com ela, excepto nas fotos do aqua. abraço.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Márcio,

Em que modo costumas tirar fotografias ao aquário (auto, prioridade à abertura, prioridade à velocidade)? Existe um parâmetro importante que é o "WB - white balance" ou balanço de brancos que indica à máquina a cor branca dependendo da fonte de luz, normalmente existe a possibilidade de definir este parâmetro manualmente. Para fazé-lo é muito simples, arranjas uma placa branca de acrílico (ou a placa branca de cortar o pão) e coloca-la dentro do aquário, depois apontas a máquina e defines a cor branca ("set white balance"). Dessa forma as cores nas fotografias ficam tal como as vemos.

----------


## Márcio Velosa

Boa noite. Ricardo, obrigado pela resposta, eu costumo uasr o modo automatico, qual das prioridades, é que não sei. tambem não tou a ver como fazer o set de white ballance, vou ter que me atirar ao manual de instruçoes. depois vou tentar fazer como disseste. abraço.

----------


## João Duarte

Boas Márcio,

Li aqui à uns tempos um tópico neste forum que me ajudou muito a tirar fotos de relativa qualidade, sem quaisquer conhecimentos de fotografia,
basta desligares as bombas, se possivel colocares a a maquina num tripe, tentar não ter reflexos, ou seja tv, etc... e colocar a maquina no modo de macro, creio que se chama assim o icon costuma ser uma flor, serve para tirar fotos a promenores. vais como fica.

abraço.

----------


## Márcio Velosa

Boas joão. Obrigado pelos conçelhos, prometo que os vou exprimentar, mas começo realmente a pensar que será da maquina, pois com o telemovel e um pouco de paciencia, consigo cores mais aproximadas com a realidade. cumps

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

> Boas joão. Obrigado pelos conçelhos, prometo que os vou exprimentar, mas começo realmente a pensar que será da maquina, pois com o telemovel e um pouco de paciencia, consigo cores mais aproximadas com a realidade. cumps


Como tu dizes é uma máquina, a menos que seja muito básica ela fará o que tu queres desde que saibas como  :SbOk3:  

Usa as recomendações sobre a temperatura de cor, se mesmo assim ficaram muito azuis desliga as actinicas.

----------

